# emphasis of words in poems



## friend_

Hello,

 I have another question, yet. I know how to emphasize polish words (mostly the final syllable). Poems have often a meter and it's very difficult to adjust the words.
An example: The following sentence with usual emphase (bold syllables):

 Czy *ty* *wol*esz *ba*wić się *lal*ką *niż* *pi*łką
http://www.ivona.com/?tk=h75li9Ce

But I want the following meter (dyktal): 

 Czy *ty* wolesz *ba*wić się *lal*ką niż *pi*łką

 Is this okay? Can I soften the emphase of some syllables (wolesz, niż)?
 Thank you for your help.


----------



## robin74

It's "wolisz", not "wolesz"



friend_ said:


> An example: The following sentence with usual emphase (bold syllables):
> 
> Czy *ty* *wo*lisz *ba*wić się *lal*ką *niż* *pi*łką



Actually, normal emphasis would be "Czy *wo*lisz *ba*wić się *lal*ką niż *pi*łką". You wouldn't normally use a pronoun at all ("wolisz" already implies it's "ty") and you would certainly not stress a conjunction "niż".
 



> Czy *ty* wolisz *ba*wić się *lal*ką niż *pi*łką.





> Is this okay? Can I soften the emphase of some syllables (wolisz, niż)?


For poetry, yes, sure. You could actually use it in normal speech as well if you wanted to somehow emphasise that you're asking about whoever "ty" is (the sentence stressed like this means "Do *you* (rather than somebody else) prefer to play with a doll than with a ball.")


----------



## PolonusKing

Hi, 
Just a quick comment: it depends how many syllabus you need to keep, but...
If it's a question the I would say:
Wolisz bawić się lalka czy piłką? 
(I would not say niż in that case and Czy is superflous)
If it's a statement than:
'Wolisz bawić się lalka niż piłką' is OK.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## Faycelina

friend_ said:


> I know how to emphasize polish words (mostly the final syllable).



Hello,
well, that's not really true. We mostly emphesize the second but one syllabe. For example:
*pił*ka
o*łó*wek
te*le*fon
marga*ret*ka
łado*war*ka
*ze*szyt
kar*te*czka
zie*lo*ny
interne*to*wy
pio*rą*cy
kompute*ro*wy

Exeptional group of stressing syllabe are words that finish with _-ika_ or _-yka_ (in a nominative form). In such words we emphesize the third syllabe from the end. For example:
mate*ma*tyka
*fi*zyka
*Mo*nika
ro*bo*tyka
prope*deu*tyka
auto*ma*tyka


Probably we have some more exeptions but this is what I remember from my Polish lessons from a primary school (ages ago )


----------



## majlo

Faycelina said:


> Hello,
> well, that's not really true. We mostly emphesize the second but one syllabe. For example:


It's not true either. In Polish the emphasis, or accent, falls on the penultimate syllable (last but one).

Lexical emphasis depends on your intentions. As for emphasis in poetry, I can't really say. Sorry.


----------



## BezierCurve

Also, I've never come across stressing the second last (antipenultimate) syllable in Polish names (like Monika). Are you sure about it, Faycelina?


----------



## Slovianka

Mo*ni*ka. I am not sure about ro*bo*tyka, put perhaps.


----------



## Faycelina

majlo said:


> In Polish the emphasis, or accent, falls on the penultimate syllable (last but one).


Majlo, you're 100% right. I just made a mistake. I meant last but one syllabe (as you can see what I marked in bold).



BezierCurve said:


> Also, I've never come across stressing the second last (antipenultimate) syllable in Polish names (like Monika). Are you sure about it, Faycelina?


This is what I was tought. But please note that very few people stress correctly the words from mentioned group (they stress las but one syllabe). So Monika, matematyka and fizyka (so common words, especially when we're younger, then we have children) become stressed wrongly but it's very common now.


----------



## Slovianka

What about Dominika and Eurydyka, Facelina?


----------



## Faycelina

It seems like they also should be stressed the same way.
Once my grandfather had a friend who was a Polish teacher and he was pronouncing all those words and names (-ika, -yka) the way I said. I always tought he was just "old fashioned" but then I learned at school that he was right.
But maybe nowadays, as people stress the last but one syllabe, maybe both pronounciations became correct?
Like "jest napisane" and "pisze". Once "pisze" wasn't correct in cases like "Co tam pisze?". Now - because of it's popularity - it's admitted to using.

Actually it's very interesting  Maybe we should ask on some other forum or in Poradnia PWN?


----------



## .Jordi.

Nigdy nie słyszałem, aby ktokolwiek akcentował imiona zakończone na _-ika_, _-yka_ na przedostatnią sylabę. Przez pięć lat studiów polonistycznych w grupie miałem koleżankę właśnie o imieniu Monika i absolutnie żaden z wykładowców nigdy nie zaakcentował jej imienia na przedostatnią sylabę. W słowniku poprawnej polszczyzny _Dominiki_ nie ma, jednak znalazłem tam i _Eurydykę_ (wym. Eury_*dy*_ka), i _Monikę_ (tutaj autorzy wręcz podkreślają, że wymowa *Mo*nika jest niepoprawna). Wątpię, aby przez tak krótki czas nastąpiła taka rewolucyjna zmiana w kwestii poprawnego akcentowania, być może wymowa przyjaciela Twojego dziadka to przykład hiperpoprawności językowej, być może to lokalna cecha wymowy, naprawdę nie mam pojęcia.



			
				Faycelina said:
			
		

> Exeptional group of stressing syllabe are words *with foreign origin (Latin or Greek, mostly) *that finish with _-ika_ or _-yka_ (in a nominative form). In such words we emphesize the third syllabe from the end.


bi_*ja*_tyka 
bija*ty*ka


----------



## Faycelina

To bardzo ciekawe, co mówi .Jordi. Fajnie, że się odezwałeś 
      Jeśli chodzi o przyjaciela mojego dziadka, to mogą być to naleciałości ze wschodniej granicy, może jego hiperpoprawność (ciężko mi się teraz domyślać, a niestety już nie mogę go o to zapytać...).
       Natomiast jak dziś dzień pamiętam lekcję polskiego w podstawówce, kiedy to pani wyraźnie podkreślała, że wszystkie słowa zakończone na -ika oraz -yka akcentujemy na trzecią od końca sylabę. Nie dodała, że tylko te słowa, które są obcego pochodzenia. Być może uznała, że dzieci w wieku 11-12 lat nie będą w stanie odróżnić słów 'naszych' od 'obcych'. A może sama nie wiedziała...
To już nieistotne. W każdym razie dzięki za poprawienie!

PS. A propos '*Mo*niki' --> skoro autorzy podkreślają i przypominają, że TEN sposób akcentowania jest wyraźnie niepoprawny, znaczy to chyba, że jest to częsty błąd. Albo był kiedyś.


----------



## Ben Jamin

PolonusKing said:


> Hi,
> Just a quick comment: it depends how many syllabus you need to keep, but...
> If it's a question the I would say:
> Wolisz bawić się lalka czy piłką?
> (I would not say niż in that case and Czy is superflous)
> If it's a statement than:
> 'Wolisz bawić się lalka niż piłką' is OK.
> 
> Hope that makes sense


 
The word  *niż *requires the use of *bardziej*:  'Wolisz bawić się bardziej  lalką niż piłką?'


----------



## Ben Jamin

.Jordi. said:


> Nigdy nie słyszałem, aby ktokolwiek akcentował imiona zakończone na _-ika_, _-yka_ na przedostatnią sylabę. Przez pięć lat studiów polonistycznych w grupie miałem koleżankę właśnie o imieniu Monika i absolutnie żaden z wykładowców nigdy nie zaakcentował jej imienia na przedostatnią sylabę. W słowniku poprawnej polszczyzny _Dominiki_ nie ma, jednak znalazłem tam i _Eurydykę_ (wym. Eury_*dy*_ka), i _Monikę_ (tutaj autorzy wręcz podkreślają, że wymowa *Mo*nika jest niepoprawna). Wątpię, aby przez tak krótki czas nastąpiła taka rewolucyjna zmiana w kwestii poprawnego akcentowania, być może wymowa przyjaciela Twojego dziadka to przykład hiperpoprawności językowej, być może to lokalna cecha wymowy, naprawdę nie mam pojęcia.
> 
> 
> bi_*ja*_tyka
> bija*ty*ka


 
Coś mi się wydaje, że Twój tekst nie zgadza się sam z sobą. Najpierw piszesz: „Nigdy nie słyszałem, aby ktokolwiek akcentował imiona zakończone na -ika, -yka na przedostatnią sylabę”, a potem „tutaj autorzy wręcz podkreślają, że wymowa Monika jest niepoprawna”.
To by znaczyło, że wymowa z akcentem na  przedostatnią sylabę jest niepoprawna według podręczników, a mimo to wszyscy wykładowcy ją stosowali. 
Natomiast słowo bijatyka bardzo często słyszałem wymawiane bij*a*tyka, i sam bym je tak wymówił. W innym wypadku zabrzmi to jak „bija tyka”, czyli dwa osobne słowa.


----------



## .Jordi.

Miałem na myśli _przedprzedostatnią _sylabę oczywiście, mój błąd.

Co do bijatyki — w słowniku jest napisane, co następuje: [_wym._ bija*ty*ka, _nie:_ bi*ja*tyka], ale oczywiście każdy może mówić, jak mu się żywnie podoba.


----------

